# Detroit, Michigan



## Iamsarcasticman (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there anyplace in or near Detroit, Michigan for SA people? I want to speak with a person I can put a face to.


----------



## Ava (Feb 17, 2011)

hmm, also wondering about detroit.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Anxiety Disorder Support Group of West Michigan
Dominican Center at Marywood
2025 East Fulton
A support group for those living with anxiety disorders including OCD,
Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Panic Disorder, BBD, Agoraphobia, Social Phobia,
Post-Traumatic Stress disorder, or Acute Stress Disorder.
Contact: Mike Maddox (517) 6766-6633

ANXIETY SELF-HELP SUPPORT GROUP
Delano Clinic (Portage Location)
7895 Currier Drive, 2nd Floor Classroom
Portage, MI 49002
Meets Tuesday 6:15 - 8:00 PM
Contact: Leo Kominek, PhD
Phone: (269) 321-7090

http://www.meetup.com/RecoveryInternationalTroyMI/

http://www.meetup.com/RECOVERY-INTERNATIONAL-BAY-CITY-MI/

http://www.meetup.com/windsor-meditation/

Here are some places - I hope they help ... I too am also in this area and thinking about going to one...


----------



## Arbor (Jun 17, 2009)

^ wow thanks need; one of them is in Troy which is near where I live.
:clap :hs


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh and here is a yahoo meetup group - really cool.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/michiganshynesssocialanxietygroup/


----------

